# Peter Erasmus Lange-Müller



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

(1 December 1850 – 26 February 1926) was a Danish composer and pianist. His composition style was influenced by Danish folk music and by the work of Robert Schumann; Johannes Brahms; and his Danish countrymen, including J.P.E. Hartmann.


Early years
Lange-Müller was born in Frederiksberg, Denmark to an affluent family with a background in politics. He spent his childhood painting, reading poetry, and studying music with prominent teachers, including G. Matthison-Hansen. Poor health prevented him from attending school until 1871, when he entered conservatory to study composition. After a year, however, his father decided that he should follow his professional path and enrolled him in Copenhagen University to study political science. He was not suited for a life in politics though, and by 1874 he had become fully immersed in his compositional career. It was at this time that he and several colleagues founded Copenhagen's Concert Society.

Middle years
For the next quarter of a century, Lange-Müller produced a huge quantity of music, comprising some seventy-seven opus numbers. And, for several years, he conducted the Concert Society he helped to establish. However, he suffered from severe migraines (later linked to chronic eye disease), which made working at length very difficult for him. Therefore, what he could compose quickly tends to display the best of his compositional skill. Accordingly, his songs for unaccompanied voice and small chamber pieces are his most popular works. They also comprise the bulk of his musical output. Of his larger works, he completed two symphonies, a violin concerto, and an orchestral suite (In the Alhambra) which are still widely performed today. In 1887, he became Knight of the Order of the Dannebrog. In 1892, he married Ruth Block, with whom he had three children.

Late years
After 1900, Lange-Müller composed very little. He spent most of his time in his secluded home in Sophienberg, entertaining his grandchildren. He died on 26 February 1926, four days after a serious street accident in Copenhagen.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

His style was not dissimilar to Johan Svendsen. He was very highly regarded in his time. Once Nielsen's progressive music had established itself in Denmark, however, it was not long before Lange-Muller's music was regarded as old-fashioned and was forgotten. The Violin Concerto is a very fine piece


----------

